# 2013 New Breed Staff



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

2013 Shooting Staff:

Jeff Allen, PA
Jeff Butler, NS
John Boyer, OH
Kirk Dale, MI
Louan Groenewald, South Africa
Grant Gungoll, OK
Michael Gustafson, OH
Brian Moriarity, MI
Stiaan Moller, Namibia
Bob Nelson, OK
George Sperry, PA
Skip Sperry, PA
Mike Stratton, VT
Amanda Stiff, MI
Chris Stiff, MI
Twan van der Kruijs, Netherlands
Dwayne Whitaker, IN
Tina Williams, OK
Sequoyah Williams, OK
Toby Vertein, WI
Kimberely Wolff, WI
Billy Soksoda, CA
Bridget Soksoda, CA
Craig Tyson, Australia
Ledell Yates, TX
Rusty Wallace, AR
Bobby Ingram, AL
William DeWitt, MS


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Factory Staff:

Vaughan McLain, OK
Larry Daniels, TN
Frank Straley, PA
Dustin West, NE
Jerome Peterson, GA
Andrew Clark, AL
Mike Lainchbury, New Zealand
David Gibson, AR
Jeff Buttolph, MN
Dwight McCay, AL
Steve Seals, TX
Cindy Minor, OK
Hank Morrow, TX
Bryan Cox, NC
Nick Enblom, MT
Debbie Essex, KY
Ray Essex, KY
Glenn McIntosh, Australia
Brian Hundley, NC
Michele Hundley, NC
Tim Hilgendorf, WI
Caleb Hobbs, CO
Jim Ingerson, PA
Randy Green, AL
Robin Green, AL
Jeremy Schaaf, NE

The company staff: Kyle Null, Grady Phillips, Brion Bowman, Scott Quick, Gerald Bridges, Tony & Julie Gordon, David Brown, James & Renee Hornbuckle

The youth in the mentorship program are: Seth Minor sponsored by Tony Gordon, Cassie Minor sponsored by Vaughan McLain, Jake and Adam Hilgendorf sponsored by Tim Hilgendorf

Media staff/endorsements - Beyond the Lens/Gameface TV, Moultrie's Hit List, Eddie Salter, Tom Boatwright


----------



## Hilgy1 (Jul 5, 2011)

Congrats to all! Its great to see the Nation growing.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Congrats everyone! Looks like NBA has a great staff again! All you NE guys if you wanna meet up and shoot together get in contact with me I will fire up the bbq and we can all do some shooting. I don't have any 3d targets yet but will start buying some next year, I am closing on my own house mid Dec so I have been saving all year for that but I do have a blob target and a couple others to shoot up.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Here is my 2013 rig put together hopefully I can tune it this evening and get it in the woods this Saturday. 




















A couple quick things I loved the colors of the factory strings but I put a set of proline strings on right away. I also love the machine work on the riser, it definitely is a step up from my 09 Genetix. I also like the fact that a brass washer was added to the limb stop its a minor thing but IMO a very good one that has been missing on past versions. I do think its gonna be a fantastic shooting bow but only time will tell if its going to be able to dethrone my 09 as all time favorite bow. For me the 09 just flat out preforms and I can't miss with it. I can honestly say its one bow that will never leave my possession.


----------



## Shootin12z (Oct 21, 2012)

Congratulations everyone! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KJSiwecki (Mar 27, 2011)

Congratulations to all and thank you New Breed for the opportunity.


----------



## deerhunter7273 (Mar 22, 2010)

Congradutations to Everyone on the NB Staff, Julie and Kyle thank you for giving me the opportunity to shoot for a great company again this year.


----------



## Buffalo freak (Jul 29, 2012)

Congrats everyone good luck this coming year


----------



## traditional1970 (Jan 5, 2009)

Congrats to all the old and new staff members, Lets make NBA shine again this year.


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

Congratulations Guys and Gals!!! What a great team! I am pumped about getting on again this year to spread the New Breed word!

Thank You Kyle and Julie for all you do! We wouldn't be here is it wasn't for you guys' hard work!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

I will second that! Kyle you and the NBA team that put all those what I am sure are long days in to get us all our staff bows for the year thank you. And Julie thanks for all the hard work picking a team again from what I am sure was a mountain of shooter resumes to put together a great NBA staff again. I am always honored to say I am apart of the NBA team.


----------



## chevy88 (Dec 22, 2007)

I'd like to say thanks to Kyle and the team for making such great bows for all of us to shoot and promote. Thanks to Julie for choosing the staff and asking me to come back. And I would also like to take this opportunity to welcome all the new staff members. It's going to be a fun year!


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

Congratulations to all the Staff Shooters. You are now among the finest staffers with the greatest bows being made.

Congratulations Again. I look forward to seeing some of you on the range.

Bear


----------



## 4him (Jan 14, 2011)

As a new staff member I would like to take the time to thank Julie for giving me the opportunity to help represent what I believe to be the best archery company going today. Thanks to Kyle and his team for producing the highest quality bows, with the best customer service I have had the pleasure to deal with. The Eclipse is unbelievable, I have never in the 32 years of my involvement in archery, owned or shot, a bow that even compares to this tack driving machine. Very hard to put them down, just an enjoyable bow to shoot. Thanks to all, David Martin.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Welcome everyone! To the returning staff, you guys worked hard for us and we appreciate you. To the new ones coming on- you will be pleasantly surprised with some of the great deals I'm making for you, email will coming in a few weeks. 

The staff shirts are almost ready to order, again, email will come soon.
Lots of great things happening at New Breed, and I'm soo glad that you all are a part if it!


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks Kyle and Julie for allowing me to become apart of the staff this year! I look forward to representing NBA this year and hopefully for years to come! My Eclipse will be here tomorrow and hope to post a NBA kill in the near future!

Congrats to all the returning and new staff!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

If they are anything like the deals of the past you have sent out Julie, I will be capitalizing on them again this year absolutely smoking deals. And I am not only glad to be apart of the NBA Nation and NBA but DARN PROUD to be as well.


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

05_sprcrw said:


> If they are anything like the deals of the past you have sent out Julie, I will be capitalizing on them again this year absolutely smoking deals. And I am not only glad to be apart of the NBA Nation and NBA but DARN PROUD to be as well.


x2!!


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

4him said:


> As a new staff member I would like to take the time to thank Julie for giving me the opportunity to help represent what I believe to be the best archery company going today. Thanks to Kyle and his team for producing the highest quality bows, with the best customer service I have had the pleasure to deal with. The Eclipse is unbelievable, I have never in the 32 years of my involvement in archery, owned or shot, a bow that even compares to this tack driving machine. Very hard to put them down, just an enjoyable bow to shoot. Thanks to all, David Martin.


Welcome to the Nation David!


----------



## Shootin12z (Oct 21, 2012)

05_sprcrw said:


> If they are anything like the deals of the past you have sent out Julie, I will be capitalizing on them again this year absolutely smoking deals. And I am not only glad to be apart of the NBA Nation and NBA but DARN PROUD to be as well.


x3!! 

Sent via arrow


----------



## dwilkis (Aug 15, 2009)

Congrats to all the selected staff! Hope everyone has a successful deer season and a winning 2013 with the New Breed Nation!


----------



## dwilkis (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks for the invite. We, NE reps, will definitely have to meet up to fling some arrows. I will keep you posted on the area 3Ds this coming year around in Lincoln. Possible triple threat?


05_sprcrw said:


> Congrats everyone! Looks like NBA has a great staff again! All you NE guys if you wanna meet up and shoot together get in contact with me I will fire up the bbq and we can all do some shooting. I don't have any 3d targets yet but will start buying some next year, I am closing on my own house mid Dec so I have been saving all year for that but I do have a blob target and a couple others to shoot up.


----------



## 4him (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks Caleb, glad to be a part of such a positive group of individuals.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

dwilkis said:


> Thanks for the invite. We, NE reps, will definitely have to meet up to fling some arrows. I will keep you posted on the area 3Ds this coming year around in Lincoln. Possible triple threat?


If I can make it I will certainly try.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Not on staff myself...but I'd like to congratulate everyone selected to be a part of the 2013 New Breed staff! Great company, great bows and great people.


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Not on staff myself...but I'd like to congratulate everyone selected to be a part of the 2013 New Breed staff! Great company, great bows and great people.


Thanks Snyper!


----------



## Speed44 (Feb 5, 2008)

A very sincere Thank You to Kyle and Julie for my continuation on the New Breed Staff. Congrats to all of the others, it looks to be a great group! Looking forward to 2013!!


----------



## MrBobo (Sep 28, 2009)

Congratulations to all the staff! I'm super excited to be on board this year. 
Fantastic bows, backed by a phenomenal company - a recipe for success.
Look forward to meeting many of you at the big shoots in 2013. But right now, the deer are going bonkers...Bobo out 
-Frank Squires


----------



## MBH300 (Oct 11, 2006)

A big thanks to Kyle & Julie for the chance to represent New Breed again for 2013!!


----------



## jellis71985 (Oct 14, 2011)

I see there are no Florida field staff or shooting staff. How do you go about becoming part of the new breed staff shooters?


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Not on staff myself...but I'd like to congratulate everyone selected to be a part of the 2013 New Breed staff! Great company, great bows and great people.



Thanks Buddy!


----------



## bowmedic (Jun 2, 2004)

Awesome group of folks listed right there! Thanks again to New Breed archery, Kyle, JAG, and all the rest for giving me the opportunity to represent such a top notch company and awesome bows. Looking forward to another great year!


----------



## speciii (Dec 28, 2008)

jellis71985 said:


> I see there are no Florida field staff or shooting staff. How do you go about becoming part of the new breed staff shooters?


Buy a bow


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

jellis71985 said:


> I see there are no Florida field staff or shooting staff. How do you go about becoming part of the new breed staff shooters?


When NBA has enrollment for staff positions you have to put in an application and if you are one of the lucky you will get picked and then it goes from there.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Staff positions are based on content of the application, location, references, past accomplishments, and support of the company. Not everyone is accepted. We now have a progressive system in place. This allows the staff members to move up based on their actions. Some are really out there representing and are being recognized for it. Some are not doing so much. This is the simplest and fairest system we could come up with.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

JAG said:


> Staff positions are based on content of the application, location, references, past accomplishments, and support of the company. Not everyone is accepted. We now have a progressive system in place. This allows the staff members to move up based on their actions. Some are really out there representing and are being recognized for it. Some are not doing so much. This is the simplest and fairest system we could come up with.


I think it has been working out great myself.


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

The new Eclipse arrives tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Check your email - you'll like the 3 page attachment  I promise


----------



## deerhunter7273 (Mar 22, 2010)

Those are some great deals, Thanks Julie for all your hard work.


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice, thanks Julie!


----------



## FlyingDutchmen (Mar 3, 2006)

Ordered my new shirt today.
(because of the mountainbike training, crosstraining, walking and less food, a size smaller, lost 15 kilo)


----------



## chevy88 (Dec 22, 2007)

I just looked at my email and saw this years perks. There are some great products on there again. 2 things. I noticed that there are deals on almost everything from arrows to fletchings, releases, sights, rests, shirts. What are the chances to get a target company on there or have we tried and found them to be unwilling? Also, I'm in the market for some new hunting arrows for my new Eclipse. Of the three brands, what is everybodies opinions, I'm trying to stay in the 300 grains for entire arrow weight.


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

chevy88 said:


> I just looked at my email and saw this years perks. There are some great products on there again. 2 things. I noticed that there are deals on almost everything from arrows to fletchings, releases, sights, rests, shirts. What are the chances to get a target company on there or have we tried and found them to be unwilling? Also, I'm in the market for some new hunting arrows for my new Eclipse. Of the three brands, what is everybodies opinions, I'm trying to stay in the 300 grains for entire arrow weight.


What are the specs you are gonna set the bow to? Just to start. Gold Tips you would probably have to stay with the Ultralight line. JAG has used that shaft with real fine results. Black Eagle,probably the Challengers and Victory I think you would have to stay in the HV line to stay in the 300gr range. All this depends on the point weight,vanes and other components you intend to use. I personally have run all three lines thru the mill and will say all three are fine shafts. Just depends on which one has the correct weight to spine combination to match the specs your gonna run on the bow. Let us know on here and we will do our best to make a sound suggestion to you.


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

Just went to the Rayjus site to check out the final shirt design. Go work JAG. Them thangs is WICKED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

chevy88 said:


> I just looked at my email and saw this years perks. There are some great products on there again. 2 things. I noticed that there are deals on almost everything from arrows to fletchings, releases, sights, rests, shirts. What are the chances to get a target company on there or have we tried and found them to be unwilling? Also, I'm in the market for some new hunting arrows for my new Eclipse. Of the three brands, what is everybodies opinions, I'm trying to stay in the 300 grains for entire arrow weight.


Sorry Chevy. I just noticed the word hunting in this post when you were asking for the arrow advice but again it is all gonna depend on the actual specs of the bow.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Ghost is the go-to guy for product information, he not only tests our bows, he puts lots of other products through the wringer.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Ghost 133 said:


> Just went to the Rayjus site to check out the final shirt design. Go work JAG. Them thangs is WICKED!!!!!!!!!


Thanks, I think they turned out well!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

FlyingDutchmen said:


> Ordered my new shirt today.
> (because of the mountainbike training, crosstraining, walking and less food, a size smaller, lost 15 kilo)


That is great! Keep up the good work Twan! I hope to join you in going down a size this year too.


----------



## FlyingDutchmen (Mar 3, 2006)

JAG said:


> That is great! Keep up the good work Twan! I hope to join you in going down a size this year too.


You can do it! Believe in it.

I starteed together with my wife to take half of the amount of food (dinner, and no or less snacks in the evening) for 8 months.
This made us both 8kg lighter.
Then the sporting took another amount of kg (and still going on)

We went 2 sizes down. (pant size, shirt one)
It's a little lighter to do it together then alone. 

And the scale around the corner to weigh each week and write it down in Excell to see progress helps also.

My BMI is now below 25 and the BF about 20%. (was 30 anf around 25%)
I can loose a few kg's from now on, but it's not neccesary anymore.


----------



## chevy88 (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm setting the bow up at 27 inches 60 pounds. I plan on either using blazer veins probably the 1.5 or the x vanes. Does this help any? I figured I wouldn't choose tips until I see what the arrow weighs and go from there.


----------



## 4him (Jan 14, 2011)

Good Morning Nation.


----------



## kpcoupe (Aug 6, 2009)

Why are you trying to stay so light for a hunting arrow? I have shoot both victory and gold tips and they were both good arrows. have not shot the black eagles but i am going to be trying them out!!



chevy88 said:


> I just looked at my email and saw this years perks. There are some great products on there again. 2 things. I noticed that there are deals on almost everything from arrows to fletchings, releases, sights, rests, shirts. What are the chances to get a target company on there or have we tried and found them to be unwilling? Also, I'm in the market for some new hunting arrows for my new Eclipse. Of the three brands, what is everybodies opinions, I'm trying to stay in the 300 grains for entire arrow weight.


----------



## chevy88 (Dec 22, 2007)

With such a short draw length, I'm trying to stay as close the 5gpp as I can get to try and maintain some decent speed. I realize speed isn't everything but I have always been sort of a speed freak and it will help the pin gap some when shooting 3D. After shooting some super light arrows out of my Genetix and having good results with them hunting, I'm not too worried about energy or penetration with a 300 grain arrow.


----------



## kpcoupe (Aug 6, 2009)

You could go with the VAP's 500's, lower your draw weight to around 57 and the weight would be really close to 300 with 100 grain screw in point. they are small shafts but actually very strong! I have not shot them with screw in points but they fly great with glue in points!



chevy88 said:


> With such a short draw length, I'm trying to stay as close the 5gpp as I can get to try and maintain some decent speed. I realize speed isn't everything but I have always been sort of a speed freak and it will help the pin gap some when shooting 3D. After shooting some super light arrows out of my Genetix and having good results with them hunting, I'm not too worried about energy or penetration with a 300 grain arrow.


----------



## kpcoupe (Aug 6, 2009)

a 27 inch VAP 500 arrow with insert, 100gr broadhead and x2's should weight 309.7 let me check the spine and make sure it would be ok!



kpcoupe said:


> You could go with the VAP's 500's, lower your draw weight to around 57 and the weight would be really close to 300 with 100 grain screw in point. they are small shafts but actually very strong! I have not shot them with screw in points but they fly great with glue in points!


----------



## kpcoupe (Aug 6, 2009)

i will have to check it when i get home so it will be awhile sorry


kpcoupe said:


> a 27 inch VAP 500 arrow with insert, 100gr broadhead and x2's should weight 309.7 let me check the spine and make sure it would be ok!


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

chevy88 said:


> With such a short draw length, I'm trying to stay as close the 5gpp as I can get to try and maintain some decent speed. I realize speed isn't everything but I have always been sort of a speed freak and it will help the pin gap some when shooting 3D. After shooting some super light arrows out of my Genetix and having good results with them hunting, I'm not too worried about energy or penetration with a 300 grain arrow.


I will put some thought and numbers together a little later.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

kpcoupe said:


> i will have to check it when i get home so it will be awhile sorry[/QUOTE
> Your spine is fine for your setup


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

chevy88 said:


> I'm setting the bow up at 27 inches 60 pounds. I plan on either using blazer veins probably the 1.5 or the x vanes. Does this help any? I figured I wouldn't choose tips until I see what the arrow weighs and go from there.


Do you plan on using wraps? They are heavier than most think they are. If you are going to use Blazers use the 2" and be done with it. They are made to steer a broadhead. I take it you will cut the shafts to be around 27" carbon length? All three have options that will get you close to the 300gr mark but all will be over unless you go with a 85gr head. I think you are underestimating the performance of this bow. I really would like to see you using a shaft around the 350gr mark. The Gold Tip Velocity 500,Black Eagle Carnivore 400 and Victory HV 400 will all put you close but all will be in the 325-340gr range with 100gr heads and no wrap. Wraps are gonna average around 10gr depending on material and length. These are of course rough estimates and are dependant on the actual carbon length the shaft is cut to. I am including the weight of the vanes,insert and nocks. Get me the answer as to whether you will use wraps and what you think you will cut the shafts to and I will give you my opinion as to what I think will work best.


----------



## ORROSS334 (Aug 22, 2004)

To my shock, suprise and delightment my Eclipse showed up this afternoon.....WOW like butter and the Outshine is sweet for sure......Enjoy your weekend


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

I am shooting 360 grains- which is the heaviest ive shot yet. Gold Tip Kinetics, 27.5" long with 100 gr broadheads. I'm only shooting 41# at a 27" draw and they are by far the most impressive hunting arrow I've ever shot. They penetrate deep and fly really well out of my Lycan and flat too! My pin gap hardly moved from last years set up with GT velocity.


----------



## chevy88 (Dec 22, 2007)

I was always told as a general guideline for stability not to cut arrows any shorter than 28 inches. If you don't think this will be a problem, I will cut them down to 27 with no wrap.


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

chevy88 said:


> I was always told as a general guideline for stability not to cut arrows any shorter than 28 inches. If you don't think this will be a problem, I will cut them down to 27 with no wrap.


OK. I got the weight specs for the shafts I think will work. I will put some numbers together soon as I can. Just a suggestion but why dont you PM JAG and ask for her comparison between the lighter shafts she shot last year and the heavier she is shooting this year. She is only pulling around 40# and went up in weight this year. I am working on it.


----------



## chevy88 (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm pretty sure she already responded on here and she says she loves the combination that she is using this year compared to last year. My only question would be the speed she's getting. I can't help it, but speed has always been important to me. I realize at my draw lenth it makes it harder to keep up the speed. Take your time. I certainly realize your helping me so whenever you get a round to it, no big deal. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## chevy88 (Dec 22, 2007)

This is completely different, but is New Breed archery going to be at the 2013 Harrisburg PA sports show this year? I was thinking I would like to come and help out at the booth if you are.


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

PM sent your way Chevy


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

chevy88 said:


> This is completely different, but is New Breed archery going to be at the 2013 Harrisburg PA sports show this year? I was thinking I would like to come and help out at the booth if you are.


I'm not sure, but when I get a schedule, or find out I will email the staff where we will be and get volunteers set up


----------



## Shootin12z (Oct 21, 2012)

I'll volunteer for a booth as well, my state is hosting the ASA classic. 

Sent via arrow


----------



## ORROSS334 (Aug 22, 2004)

Here she is, she's getting peep and d loop tomorrow then sight in Tuesday then Blacktail hunting Wednesday....Life is Great!!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Looks great.


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

JAG said:


> I am very happy to introduce the 2013 New Breed Archery staff!
> 
> 
> FIELD Staff member are:
> ...


Congrats to Mark Kroeger(Wyobreed) from Wy for making the NB field staff.:teeth:


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

oct71 said:


> Congrats to Mark Kroeger(Wyobreed) from Wy for making the NB field staff.:teeth:


Do you know where at in WY he is?? I am northern CO so we may need to meet up for some shoots next year.


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

CHobbs said:


> Do you know where at in WY he is?? I am northern CO so we may need to meet up for some shoots next year.


Yes sir, He lives in Pinedale, which is 100 miles north of rock springs or 100 miles south of Jackson hole.


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

oct71 said:


> Yes sir, He lives in Pinedale, which is 100 miles north of rock springs or 100 miles south of Jackson hole.


Yes sir I know where that is. I am in the oilfield so I have a decent idea of the area! Still about a 6 hour drive though!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

congrats to Toby.Kim and Michelle


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Congrats to everyone n the staff for 2013

My genetix I purchased last year was me if the nicest bows I ever owned. I was accepted onto the field staff for 2012. The company was great to work with. Unfortunately with the company I work for and the position I was in last year did not allow me to fully support the company the way I had promised. Really wish things could have worked out differently for me. I loved the bow and the company but working 60-70 hours a week 6-7 days a week I just was not representing as I should have and wished I would have. The really crappy thing for me is now my position has been modified at work and I have much more free time! Oh we'll maybe next year I can re-apply and again be part of the great family the new breed nation is! Best of luck in 2013 Kyle and the New Breed Family! 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

I would Like to Wish Good Luck to all the New Breed Staff shooters who will be going to the ASA Florida shoot this weekend. I was hoping to make the trip but since the ole knee is taking its time on coming back around I'm gonna pass on this shoot. I hope to see lots of Pics of New Breed shooters on the trophy stand ( That Means you Muscles!!!!). Ya'll have a safe trip and just have fun after all that is what the sport is all about anyway. Keep the rest of us informed on the general thread to how your doing.

Have Fun, Be Safe, Keep em in the 10 Ring (Remember 14's don't count no more).


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Bump for a great group of guy and gals.
Hope to join the nation sone.


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

Congrats to Amanda. Great job girl.


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

Haven't said hello on the Staff thread for a while. Hello Staff!! Hope everyone is shootin good!


----------



## FlyingDutchmen (Mar 3, 2006)

Hey Chobbs...
We're doing r best 

Changed the balance of my bow, adding weight to the rear stab, removed some of the front. Got less let-off to make it bite more...
Going to the club and try it. Hope it works.

Sunday... we'll give it a try at the Regional Championships 18 meter indoor...


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

FlyingDutchmen said:


> Hey Chobbs...
> We're doing r best
> 
> Changed the balance of my bow, adding weight to the rear stab, removed some of the front. Got less let-off to make it bite more...
> ...



I hope it helps.


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

FlyingDutchmen said:


> Hey Chobbs...
> We're doing r best
> 
> Changed the balance of my bow, adding weight to the rear stab, removed some of the front. Got less let-off to make it bite more...
> ...


Very nice. Hope it helps out, good luck on Sunday!


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

bump for the staffers


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

First ASA Pro-am this weekend in Florida - Good Luck Nation!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Good luck Nation at the Pro am I wish I were close to one of these events so I could get down there and show some support.


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

Well it looks like we need to revive this Staff thread again.

I shot winter leagues late this year and did pretty dang good. Had to cut it short a couple of weeks due to a new job and a Hog Hunt in OK. Still had a lot of people checking out the bow though.

My hog hunt totally sucked....for the 2nd year in a row!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh well, at least my brother shot one.

Anyways just seeing how all the other staffers are doing!


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

Once again, a bump for the staffers!

I am competing in the Train to Hunt Challenge (Toughest Bowhunter in the West competition) this weekend. Should be fun. I will let everyone know how it goes!

2 days: First day is a brutal workout course through the woods while shooting 3D. Second day is strictly a 3D shoot.


----------



## Wyobreed (Feb 26, 2012)

Good luck Caleb sounds like a good tune up for the upcoming elk hunt. You got to fill us in with some details of your weekend. Tomorrow I'm off to Douglas for the Wyoming State 4H Shoot with 16 archers representing Sublette county. One of my seniors will be shooting an Eclipse. And we'll be defending the Senior Team Championship.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Sounds like you have a heck of a lot of training going on Caleb, but it also sounds like a lot of fun. 


I have been busy getting the new house all ready to go for the fall so I can get out and hunt. I plan on making a walk-in cooler, and butcher shack so that those early season kills are a bit easier on me.


----------



## Wyobreed (Feb 26, 2012)

Well, the Sublette County archery kids put up a good showing this past weekend at the Wyoming State 4H Shooting Sports Shoot in Douglas. My Senior team brought home the 1st place Team Trophy for the 2nd year in a row. Had a 2nd and 3rd placing in individual. The second place was a tie for 1st broke by x count. Had 6 in the top 15. Also had a 1st place finish in the intermediate class. All in the D class.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Great shooting!


----------



## tcmitchell (Apr 11, 2013)

Wyobreed said:


> Well, the Sublette County archery kids put up a good showing this past weekend at the Wyoming State 4H Shooting Sports Shoot in Douglas. My Senior team brought home the 1st place Team Trophy for the 2nd year in a row. Had a 2nd and 3rd placing in individual. The second place was a tie for 1st broke by x count. Had 6 in the top 15. Also had a 1st place finish in the intermediate class. All in the D class.


Great to hear how our team did. Glad we took first again. :thumbup:


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Anyone else in the Nation out doing final stand site preparations? This next weekend I will be out hanging and prepping the last stand site for the season. This one just kinda appeared to me while I was on the tractor this weekend so I am going to hang one more because I think it may turn out to be a good early season stand.


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

05_sprcrw said:


> Anyone else in the Nation out doing final stand site preparations? This next weekend I will be out hanging and prepping the last stand site for the season. This one just kinda appeared to me while I was on the tractor this weekend so I am going to hang one more because I think it may turn out to be a good early season stand.


No stand placement for me but I did do some scouting up in the mountains this last weekend! I got about 20 miles on foot, spotted 2 good shooter bulls and another 30 cows! It should be a good season!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

CHobbs said:


> No stand placement for me but I did do some scouting up in the mountains this last weekend! I got about 20 miles on foot, spotted 2 good shooter bulls and another 30 cows! It should be a good season!


Hopefully you can get on them then.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Here's a heads up for the staff - New Breed is currently working on a new staff page, so the old one is no more... The staff is being evaluated using the progressive points system and we should have an announcement soon of who will be asked to remain on staff for 2014. We really appreciate your hard work promoting us in 2013. Right now we are working to restructure the program a little bit to make more opportunities for dealers to receive some of benefits of having staff. We don't anticipate many changes for 2014, but we are looking at a way to offset your staff costs - more information soon!


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

JAG said:


> Here's a heads up for the staff - New Breed is currently working on a new staff page, so the old one is no more... The staff is being evaluated using the progressive points system and we should have an announcement soon of who will be asked to remain on staff for 2014. We really appreciate your hard work promoting us in 2013. Right now we are working to restructure the program a little bit to make more opportunities for dealers to receive some of benefits of having staff. We don't anticipate many changes for 2014, but we are looking at a way to offset your staff costs - more information soon!


Jag Does that mean that those of us who were not on Staff last year will not be able to apply for a staff position this year???


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

JAG said:


> Here's a heads up for the staff - New Breed is currently working on a new staff page, so the old one is no more... The staff is being evaluated using the progressive points system and we should have an announcement soon of who will be asked to remain on staff for 2014. We really appreciate your hard work promoting us in 2013. Right now we are working to restructure the program a little bit to make more opportunities for dealers to receive some of benefits of having staff. We don't anticipate many changes for 2014, but we are looking at a way to offset your staff costs - more information soon!



Fingers crossed, and hopefully it isn't too much work for you Julie.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

GaBear said:


> Jag Does that mean that those of us who were not on Staff last year will not be able to apply for a staff position this year???


That is correct


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Jag will you notify those who are accepted back by email, and is there a time frame on which your hoping to notify the lucky staff members who are welcomed back?


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

I have to get the go ahead from Kyle on that. .. so, probably by the end of the month we should know.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Ok just a curiosity thing thanks.


----------



## Deer Slayer I (Feb 21, 2010)

hope I get asked back!!!!


----------



## chevy88 (Dec 22, 2007)

I to hope I get asked back. These bows are simply amazing to shoot and I love getting out and promoting as much as I can.


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up Julie. In really hope I get an invitation back! I am excited to see what New Breed has in store for the future!


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

*2013 Elk Hunt*



















Well Nation, My week long excursion in the Elk woods has come to an end. We were packed in the wilderness 6 miles on foot, coming to a final elevation of 10,850'. We logged over 35 miles on foot and lived out of our packs for 7 days. It was a rough week............we got rained on every single day with the last 2 1/2 days raining nearly non-stop with only intermittent "dry spells". Tents began leaking and morale dropped quickly. Aside from the weather the hunting was actually pretty dang good. Although we did not take any elk, we had many close encounters. There were bulls screaming all over the mountains. We were in deep and hunting steep wooded areas. We had bulls in bow range a couple of times but either trees or the wind got in the way! Oh well, such is bow hunting. We did manage to shoot a couple of grouse and catch some Brook Trout to supplement our freeze dried meals, which was extremely welcoming! Below are some pics from the top and the "drying rack" we had to build to dry out our water logged selves and clothes!

On another note, I talked to Kyle Null this morning who is also bow hunting elk here in Colorado. He said they have had some close encounters but nothing on the ground yet. He is also battling the wet and miserable weather that has the state socked in. I feel your pain Kyle! Good luck for the rest of the hunt!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Sounds like a good time even with the rain its a bummer you guys didn't put one down but sounds like it was still a rewarding hunt any way.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Not to sound impatient just curious, but any update on the 2014 staff yet Jag?


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Almost ready- we've got a few details left but should be soon


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## CHobbs (Oct 15, 2010)

I made it out yesterday doing some Whitetail spot and stalk ground hunting. I managed to get a shot off....a long shot....but the little buck jumped the string and was gone before the arrow got there!! Oh well, I will go back out later in the week.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Bummer, but seeing critters is always more fun then not seeing any, which is still better then being stuck in an office all day.


----------

